# Ebenen- und Sliceexport



## mirscho (16. September 2002)

Halli Hallo!

Kann mir einer sagen warum der Illustrator (V.10) die Ebenen oder auch Slices nicht mit exportiert, wenn ich das Dokument als *.psd exportiere?

Das habe ich jetzt schon so oft gemacht -ohne Probleme- ! 
Liegt es daran, das ich den Text erst komplett auf einer Ebene hatte, und dann auf verschiedene Ebenen, mit dem Befehl "auf neuer Ebene sammeln" verschoben habe?  

Für schnelle Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!

thx4hlp


----------



## mirscho (16. September 2002)

Ok...das Problem hat sich erledigt.Man sollte keinen Schlagschatten in Illustrator anwenden, dann lässt sich der Text nämlich nicht mehr als einzelnen Ebenen exportieren.   

Vielleicht bleibt der text nur "exportierbar" wenn man den Schlagschatten als SVG-Filter anwendet. Nur sieht dann der Text, wie Courier und schön zerpixelt aus.... 

naja...gut...dann kann der thread ja geschlossen werden


----------

